# Dell Inspiron one 19 all in one Power Problem



## ramdom123 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi guys

I have a Dell Inspiron one 19 all in desktop (monitor with built in power supply, MB, and all)

So ya that All in one does not seem to turn on. I opened up the dell and found the power supply but I dont know how I can test the power supply with the paper clip method (I have tried it on desktop computer ps). 

ps image http://e-merrilltech.com/images/products/60872.jpg

I dont want to order a $80 replacement power supply and then find out it might be mobo. 

Thanks any help appreciated


----------

